# Can't build libdrm on 9.1R



## sgunn (Jan 8, 2013)

So I'm trying to get KDE/Xorg up and running on a new machine with Intel integrated graphics.

After installing 9.1R I had some issues with ports so I decided to start over and after clearing out ports did the following:

to /etc/make.conf added:

```
WITH_NEW_XORG="YES"
WITH_KMS="YES"
```

then:

`# portsnap fetch extract`

then:


```
# cd /usr/ports/graphics/libdrm
# make install clean
```

and got:


```
modetest.c:58:19: error: cairo.h: No such file or directory
modetest.c: In function 'make_pwetty':
modetest.c:394: error: 'cairo_surface_t' undeclared (first use in this function)
```

What am I missing?

Thanks,

Stephen


----------

